# Where to buy Strobes!



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

im looking for a set of strobes for my truck and plow so i need a 6 pack 2 in front of truck, 2 in back of truck, and 2 in the plow markers, what im looking for is a website(s) for some good prices. can anyone help out?
good luck to you all this season hope its profitable!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

if you want hide a way i would recomend whelen vertex LED instead of strobes. check out http://www.whelen.com they have a distributor list


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I order a lot from sirennet.com and have had great service from them. Great prices too


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

http://oviedosafetylights.com/Strob...6_bulbs_and_Cables_for_Vehicles_and_Snowplows


----------



## 01SMOKINSD (Sep 25, 2008)

I have ordered numerious sets of the 6x90w whelen strobes from www.lshlights.com Best price I have found anywhere!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

I know of a place where you can get a 6 pin weather proof connection on a set of strobe leads all set up for your plow lights....


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

lshlights.com, ALL the way!!!! I am the kind of person who thinks everything out for a real long time. I wanted to put a lot of lights on my truck, and all at one time. It took me a while to figure it all out but lshlights.com made this possible. They are really helpful, and will sit on the phone with you to pick out your lights. They are such an honest company that my salesman had me wait a month to place my order, so I could get the new model, rather than getting the lights and then going online a month later to see that a new model came out. And finally their prices are unbeatable. Check them out, lshlights.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2009)

GSShelper;801689 said:


> im looking for a set of strobes for my truck and plow so i need a 6 pack 2 in front of truck, 2 in back of truck, and 2 in the plow markers, what im looking for is a website(s) for some good prices. can anyone help out?
> good luck to you all this season hope its profitable!


do you have a paticular brand you are looking for.
we sell whelen, code 3 / pse amber, star, able 2 / sho-me, federal signal.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Ive had good luck with StrobesNmore.com


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

the only problem with lsh lights is they dont have the stock that sirennet has. I know because I have ordered a few times from tehm and stuff always is backordered. Unless it was isolated my those few times. But sirennet always has what I need.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

*Where not to go*

I'd stay away from Tac-2 - see the thread on this list for more insight!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I haven't. Louis is the most arrogant SOB I've ever dealt with. There was a thread on here about his company but he musta whined to the mods, it's been deleted.



ss502gmc;803920 said:


> Ive had good luck with StrobesNmore.com


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I thought I was the only person that thinks that about Louis and strobesnmore. I will never order from them again. Louis is a complete azz and I will never support his company whatsoever.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

vlsusa.com - sirennet.com - priority1emergency.com
Those 3 places I mentioned have the lights IN-STOCK! just look at their websites.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I just bought some LED's from sirennet they had them in stock and got them to me in 4 business days. Pricing of them was decent but I though shipping was a bit high for 6lbs and ground UPS,$27.50 from there to Illinois.


----------



## eaglegrounds (Sep 22, 2009)

I would reccomend http://northerntool.com/ or http://www.strobesnmore.com/

just my 2 cents.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd only go to strobesnmore if you like to be yelled at. There have been a couple of threads on this board about that site, and all have disappeared. I'd be happy to fill anyone in who want's to PM me though.



eaglegrounds;812114 said:


> I would reccomend http://northerntool.com/ or http://www.strobesnmore.com/
> 
> just my 2 cents.


----------



## eaglegrounds (Sep 22, 2009)

please do PM me, i have been thinking about picking up a mini light bar for my truck from strobesnmore. please do.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Just tried to PM you with the story and get a message that you either choose not to receive private messages, or you are not allowed to. Try PM'ing me, maybe I can reply to that...

I see that you are a Junior Member, and I think you have to make x number of posts before it's allowed....



eaglegrounds;813896 said:


> please do PM me, i have been thinking about picking up a mini light bar for my truck from strobesnmore. please do.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I've had issues with strobesnmore as well.

Do yourself a favor and go with ANY of the other companies listed here. You'll be very glad you did.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

i just bought a mini light bar from lshlights.com for my other truck great price cheapest i could find it'll be here thursday cant wait to play with it haha, i love new stuff


----------

